# How much roughly do ultrasound and x ray's cost



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a 19month old EBT bitch that we bred on the 27th and 29th December. I suspect she might be pregnant but wont know for sure until I have taken her to the vets. 

When we went to the vets on wednesday for my bichon pup to have his first vaccination, before we went we told the vet we had bred our bitch and he said to bring her in 1st week of Feb and he'll do an ultrasound. She'll be 4 weeks past mating on the 26th Jan so if we go on Tues 2nd or Thurs 4th Feb she'll be 35 or 37days pregnant if she is.

What I wanted to know was around how much the ultrasounds cost and an x ray as I plan on having one done around day 47 to try and estimate the number of pups she could be having-sire's last 3 litters have produced 8,11,11 Live pups. 

Any advice is appreciated,

Thanks, sarah


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

For some reason I can't find the bill for my last ultrasound. It was about 90.00 I think.

My term exray was 80.

This was late last year with a respected reproduction specialist.


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for your quick reply. Cheaper than I thought then.

The ultrasound/x ray will be done in gower veterinary surgery (I live in Gorseinon, south Wales) where we take our dogs-was pleased to know they had the equipment there. 

I wondered if the costs would vary depending what sort of practise (specialist/regular vet etc) you visit or the area you live? (wales/england/scotland etc)

Sarah


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Prices will vary depending on the vet. I don't know about England but here in CAnada and I think the US, veterinarians aren't regulated so they could basically charge you whatever they want. Your vet could give you an estimate of the total costs.


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I will phone the vet tommorow to find out how much they will cost.

Sarah


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

keirabullterrier said:


> Thank you for your reply. I will phone the vet tommorow to find out how much they will cost.
> 
> Sarah


I have had several ultrasounds done on both dogs and cats over the years at different vets in New York City, Manhattan specifically. Can you believe the same specialist does it every time?! The equipment is expensive and the diagnosis of what the ultrasound shows is just as important as expertise in using the equipment so the vets I've used hire the same guy. It' s more cost efficient for him to bring his own portable equipment and consult with my vet after the test.

I've used both private and non-profit clinics and the prices vary but ultrasound is one of the more expensive things I've had done: $300-400. I think x-rays have run about $80-$100. 

I have petplan insurance for the dog now against that kind of cost (nci).

Ron


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

At the vet I work for it's $45 for an ultrasound and $150-$185 for x-rays. What's an EBT? Is that English Bull Terrier?


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes Its an English bull terrier.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

keirabullterrier said:


> Yes Its an English bull terrier.


OO! I would love to see pics!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

keirabullterrier said:


> Yes Its an English bull terrier.


Is it any different than a Bull Terrier?


----------



## cindybasty07 (Apr 13, 2010)

I paid 94.00 when I brought my pet into a vet for some pregnancy ultrasound. Well the cost depends on the service of the vet and of course of the location. Just make it sure that the vet is doing the right procedure and treatment (if needed) to your pet.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

When I went to the cardiologist to get my dog an ultrasound it cost me $150. I've gotten her an x-ray at my regular vet and it was about $85.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

We always used a "portable" ultrasound doctor when I was working at the vet clinic. It was more cost effective.
Most of the DFers here are from the US with a good spattering of internationals so you will find lots of differences in cost. It is likely best to talk to your vet about costs for these things.
I love EBT's, they are real clowns. Pics?

And not to rock the boat but isn't 17 mos too young to breed? Not my area of expertise, mind you, but I was under the understanding that it is best to wait until 2 years of age for health clearances etc to breed a dog. 

Regardless, good luck and wishing you healthy mum and puppies!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

animalcraker said:


> At the vet I work for it's $45 for an ultrasound and $150-$185 for x-rays. What's an EBT? Is that English Bull Terrier?


$45????

Was that just for a pregnancy check? I've never heard of a U/S prices that low. What does he charge to do an echocardiogram??


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Mr. V said:


> $45????
> 
> Was that just for a pregnancy check? I've never heard of a U/S prices that low. What does he charge to do an echocardiogram??


Yes $45 for a pregnancy ulrtasound. Considering the OP there was no need to provide prices for echocardiogram or any other type of U/S. We have a sepcialist that comes in and does the preg U/S and a different specialist that comes in and does the echocardiograms and abdominal U/S. Off the top of my head I want to say it's $150 or $230 for an echocardiogram, I'll try to remember to look up the price when I go to work today.


----------

